# Chicken meat for smoked sausage



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2016)

Not sure if I'm having a brain fade , or if this was a bad idea . 

Chicken thigh meat on sale , intent was to do fresh sausage , then got the idea to cure and smoke it . I guess because its chicken I'm freakin myself out . Do I need to worry about danger zone if the proper amount of cure 1 was used  ? I have one batch in the smoker now and put the other back in the beer fridge @ 35 degrees . 

30 minute work time , been in smoker 3:20  IT is 138 . My rule is if I question it , it goes in  the trash . 

It is properly cured with 1 tsp cure  #1  to 5lb of meat .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 4, 2016)

Cure eliminates worry about the Danger Zone, within reason. You are good as long as the IT gets over 145 - 150°F...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks Jimmy . For some reason I was doubting what I know . Should say what I've learned here .  I took it to 165  thinking poultry had to be 165 . Guess thats the uncured  temp . 

Thanks again .


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 4, 2016)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks Jimmy . For some reason I was doubting what I know . Should say what I've learned here .  I took it to 165  thinking poultry had to be 165 . Guess thats the uncured  temp .
> 
> Thanks again .


The biggest worry with Chicken is Salmonella. It will die at an IT of 148°F held for 3 minutes. Going to 165 is a good way to CYA. Yes for Uncured sausage, 165 is the minimum...JJ


----------

